# A lean mean label making machine



## Bigmoose (Jun 27, 2009)

Before I started soaping I had just one printer hooked up to my computer.  I now have three.  I use all of them.  Each one does something better than the others.  I love what I can do with labels now.  Anyone else using more than one?

Bruce


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 27, 2009)

You big tease.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

I have 1 very lonely printer  :cry: 

Kitn


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 28, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I have 1 very lonely printer  :cry:
> 
> Kitn



Ditto!


----------



## xyxoxy (Jun 28, 2009)

I have one color inkjet that I use for labels (among other things) and one Black & White laser printer that I use for almost everything else when I don't need color. It is much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Bigmoose (Jun 28, 2009)

I started with a color inkjet with a built in scanner.  Then I got a black and white laser and loved it.  Then I got a color laser.  I keep the B&W laser around because it does text nicer than the color laser.

Bruce


----------



## Dixie (Jun 29, 2009)

I have two, but more importantly I have some really cool computer programs that let me make anything!! I couldn't live without these programs. The only problem with using the printers though is they use up so much ink.

Occasionally I need just one or two stickers so I bought a very inexpensive ($14.00) sticker machine. It's really cool and super easy.


----------

